# Halloween Drive Thru Skeleton Driver Prank!!!



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Found this on Youtube Enjoy!!!


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

That is awesome !


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

That reminds me; it's time to put my Walgreen's skelly in the passenger seat.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this. Very funny.


----------

